# Need help... questions for Newlywed/Not So Newlywed Game



## rsonc (Aug 1, 2008)

We are having our annual camping in our back yard on Saturday and my husband wanted to play the Newlywed/not so newlywed game and I am looking for some questions to ask.. 


Any suggestions? 

TIA
Susan


----------



## irishween (Aug 1, 2008)

I just googled Newlywed game questions.  There are sights with lists of question.  That sounds like so much fun.  Kinda scary what you might find out about those who are playing.  Enjoy!


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 1, 2008)

OR scary what you mind find out that your DH doesn't know about you


----------



## rsonc (Aug 1, 2008)

I know, I am thinking the rule is since it is my party and I have the questions that I can't play...  I don't know if my kids (or husband) will let me out of it. 

We have an annual campout in our backyard with about 30-40 of our friends and family and my husband wanted to play this game... 

I will see what is on Google... if anyone has anything funny please let me know. 

Susan


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 1, 2008)

I read that a man was asked what kind of flower was his wife's favorite flower is.  He thought for a while and answered  "Pillsbury?"


----------



## JoAnn (Aug 1, 2008)

We were asked to join the 'married over 50 years' "newlywed/not  so newly wed game and some of the answers were VERY funny coming from 'us old people'

What is your spouses favorite snack food?
What clothing do they have that you do not like?
What is their favorite thing they like to do/hobby?
What do they like to take vacations...or do on vacation? 
Where was their favorite place to live (especially if you've moved a lot) 
What is/are their favorite TV/Movies?
Of course some of the obvious...what color are their eyes???
Have fun...we did.


----------



## rsonc (Aug 1, 2008)

My daughter found a game board with the newlywed game and it has over 600 questions so she is bringing it over to me... I guess I have to play since she said she wants to be the person to ask the questions. 

It should be fun!! I will let you know how it turned out.

TIA

Susan


----------

